
Mortal Kombat 3 source code leaked - mrpippy
https://archive.org/download/MortalKombat3SourceCodeDump
======
arayh
For anyone interested, MK3_source_windows_RC2.tar has the source code for the
arcade version of MK3, which contains commented assembly from Ed Boon

